# National Drive Electric Week Event - 9/20/15 Woodland Hills,Ca



## JoeG (Jul 18, 2010)

https://driveelectricweek.org/event.php?eventid=305

National Drive Electric Week Event - Woodland Hills

Day: Sunday, September 20, 2015 
Time: 10:00 AM until 2:00 PM 
Location: El Camino Real High School
5440 Valley Circle Blvd
Woodland Hills, CA 91367


----------

